# On demand bonus?



## FulfillmentMatt (Apr 10, 2022)

I saw an email from Target saying ODTMs could be getting a small raise — presumably since we’re excluded from the regular TM performance reviews.

It’s a small raise — about 30 cents for those making $15 now, I believe, but it makes sense since regular TMs would get some type of bump, anyway.

is this confirmed or did I misunderstand the email?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 10, 2022)

FulfillmentMatt said:


> I saw an email from Target saying ODTMs could be getting a small raise — presumably since we’re excluded from the regular TM performance reviews.
> 
> It’s a small raise — about 30 cents for those making $15 now, I believe, but it makes sense since regular TMs would get some type of bump, anyway.
> 
> is this confirmed or did I misunderstand the email?


2% percent.


----------



## SubstantialFail (Apr 10, 2022)

Yes, it’s confirmed. It only applies to TMs who were hired before 10/31/21 and are in an on demand job profile as of today, 4/10/22.


----------

